# how to restore pc from recovery partition



## freebird_9924 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,

I've hp dv 6226tx.

I've ost my recovery disks and i need to reinstall windows vista in my laptop.

it has d: as recovery partition, nut i had created 3 other partition too in my hdd.

is it possible to restore my laptop using this partition? if yes, how?

I've tried F11 but it does nothing and F10 leads to bios setup.

Thanks.


----------



## newmodder (Feb 12, 2010)

The first thing you should do is backup any important data, such as pictures, music files, favorites, and anything important that you've saved since purchasing the computer. All new data will be lost and the system will be returned to factory condition. 

Next, you'll want to unplug any external devices, such as USB printers, cameras or scanners. These devices could interfere with the recovery process.

There are a couple of ways to reach the recovery screen. The easiest will be to tap the F10 key repeatedly when booting the PC. This will take you to a screen to begin the process. Or, once in Windows, you can go to Start>All Programs>HP Tools>HP PC System Recovery. 

Follow the onscreen instructions. The process may take an hour or two depending on the size of the hard drive. Once complete, your HP computer should be reverted to the original factory condition.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 12, 2010)

newmodder said:


> The first thing you should do is backup any important data, such as pictures, music files, favorites, and anything important that you've saved since purchasing the computer. All new data will be lost and the system will be returned to factory condition.
> 
> Next, you'll want to unplug any external devices, such as USB printers, cameras or scanners. These devices could interfere with the recovery process.
> 
> ...



I think you've not read my whole post. 

I've formatted OS partition and other OS now on that partition, so no HP software in it..

and on pressing F10 it leads to bios setup, not recovery setup. even F11 isnt working..


but i can see recovery partition in my hdd. i've total 4 partitions in my hdd.


----------



## newmodder (Feb 12, 2010)

sorry..missed that part...go into bios and select the restore partition as first boot device, and see if that works, if not you will need a operating cd


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 12, 2010)

newmodder said:


> sorry..missed that part...go into bios and select the restore partition as first boot device, and see if that works, if not you will need a operating cd



i didnt find any such option "select restore partition as boot device" in bios.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 12, 2010)

What os is on it now?

Your specs list Vista?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 12, 2010)

95Viper said:


> What os is on it now?
> 
> Your specs list Vista?



on windows 7 rightnow..
Full specs you can check from my profile..


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't know what to really tell you.
1. Try viewing the files in the partition and see if there is a Recovery Manager .exe file and run it in Vista compatiability, if neccesary.
2. Or, Try installing the update for recovery manager and see if will install.
3. Or, you may have to order the recovery disks.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 13, 2010)

I've instaled update for recovery manager but i think it's only recovery manager updater as after installation it shows nothing , even nothing in programms to uninstall in controlpanel.. 



anyway to recover using recovery partition as i lost cds and F11 isn't working.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2010)

Did you try F-8 .....

Below the safe mode there will be a option for restore or recovery or something like that


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jetster said:


> Did you try F-8 .....
> 
> Below the safe mode there will be a option for restore or recovery or something like that



In F8, there are plenty options but no option like recovery..one option named directory services recovery


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2010)

Well the one good thing is HP will sell you the recovery disks for $15 They continue to support this even after the warranty have finished. Dell does not do this. I just received a set for a 8 year old notebook

Sounds like you messed up your partition  "i had created 3 other partition too in my hdd"    F 11 would have been the option for the recovery manager. 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bph07143#N914



http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8578&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3398125#N1503


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 13, 2010)

*I've just recovered using disk manager-->recovery partition--right click--mark partition active.
*
no need to spend even 15USD.

I hope this thread will help other users too.

Thanks.


----------



## quickercarter (Jun 4, 2013)

Using PC Restore:

1. Turn on the computer.

During the boot process, a blue bar appears at the top of the screen.

2. Immediately upon seeing the blue bar, press <Ctrl><F11>.

If you do not press <Ctrl><F11> in time, let the computer finish starting, and then restart the computer again.
NOTICE: If you do not want to proceed with PC Restore, click Reboot.

3. Click Restore and click Confirm.

The restore process takes approximately 6 to 10 minutes to complete.

4. When prompted, click Finish to reboot the computer.


----------

